# Prime over wallpaper?



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I've always been able to upsell my homeowners to remove wallpaper and have never had to paint over it, but this time there are zero creases, and the wallpaper is so tight I believe it will look great if painted over. My question is: Do I still need to oil prime before painting or will using a product like regal be sufficient?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Prime with Gardz.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

use oil primer hands down. tint to finish color if need be.
cover stain works best. If seems lift use a flat razor and patch.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gardz, oil prime or Bin. If you go straight to the Regal, I can assure you it won't be so "tight" anymore.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> Hey guys, I've always been able to upsell my homeowners to remove wallpaper and have never had to paint over it, but this time there are zero creases, and the wallpaper is so tight I believe it will look great if painted over. My question is: Do I still need to oil prime before painting or will using a product like regal be sufficient?


you wanna take a bet on that?:vs_mad:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> you wanna take a bet on that?:vs_mad:


Are you suggesting it will look like wallpaper that's been painted?:wink:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Prime with Gardz.



I've been wondering about this lately. Has anyone tried going over paper with Gardz? We run into a lot of paper hung over raw rock. We usually oil prime and skim in those cases and never had a problem. Would be really nice to use Gardz instead though. This particular job is about the last thing I use oil inside for anymore, would like to cut it out completely.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

is gardz tintable?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Exactoman, if it is NOT paper hung on raw rock, you do realize that at some time in the future some poor SOB will be faced with stripping it. Paper is NOT permanently adhered to walls and WILL (100% guaranteed) need to be stripped in the future.

The person who strips it will be cursing and hexing you and your great grandkids.

AND the karma you earn will require you to strip at least five painted over wallpapered rooms for every room you DO paint over.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I am bound by full disclosure. :vs_karate:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

No...just...no.

Ugh! 

Just take it down. You can even bill for it.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Exactoman, if it is NOT paper hung on raw rock, you do realize that at some time in the future some poor SOB will be faced with stripping it. Paper is NOT permanently adhered to walls and WILL (100% guaranteed) need to be stripped in the future.
> 
> The person who strips it will be cursing and hexing you and your great grandkids.
> 
> ...


I sure hope age can outrun karma, cuz I've painted a fair amount of wallpaper. :vs_shocked:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> I sure hope age can outrun karma, cuz I've painted a fair amount of wallpaper. :vs_shocked:


if not you, then your descendants

"the sins of the father . . . . ." :hang:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Exactoman said:


> is gardz tintable?


Yes. 2 oz per gallon. It will never be more than opaque/cloudy, but it seals surfaces so well you will be impressed at how the first coat of paint covers.

I've used it over wallpaper (I know, I know) and it has worked like a charm.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

guys I just told you after 10 years of painting this would be my first one ever. this wallpaper has been on the walls for 35 years. it's on there. I rarely do favors, but I know this young couple and it's 1250 more for me to strip it. 
I was simply honest with them. I've stripped my share of painted over wallpaper. I know it sux. good thing I don't believe in karma!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> if not you, then your descendants
> 
> "the sins of the father . . . . ." :hang:


Thankfully, none followed me into this line of work. :vs_clap:


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

I would def.prime it with oil . If the finish color is light ,you can match it exactly with oil primer .Here is your 2 coats (1oil,1 latex) 
SW has a quick dry oil primer .You can paint over it within the hour.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Exactoman said:


> guys I just told you after 10 years of painting this would be my first one ever. this wallpaper has been on the walls for 35 years. it's on there. I rarely do favors, but I know this young couple and it's 1250 more for me to strip it.
> I was simply honest with them. I've stripped my share of painted over wallpaper. I know it sux. good thing I don't believe in karma!


so you think you paid forward ???? :vs_laugh:

but seriously. 1250 ??? How big a room is it ?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Paint medics said:


> I would def.prime it with oil . If the finish color is light ,you can match it exactly with oil primer .Here is your 2 coats (1oil,1 latex)
> SW has a quick dry oil primer .You can paint over it within the hour.



Guess you didn't read my other post about how bad sherwin sucks!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I have always primed with coverstain.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

daArch said:


> so you think you paid forward ???? :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously. 1250 ??? How big a room is it ?



It's a foyer, with one giant 2 story wall that goes up the stairs. But I'm telling you, the wallpaper is on there unlike any wallpaper I've seen. I gave a 1250 quote as worse case. Yeah, I guess I did pay it forward!!


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm gonna coverstain, that's what I've always used on the walls AFTER I've peeled it, but reasoning was so glue wouldn't break down paint. What I was asking was what precisely does the oil primer do if no glue is exposed?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Exactoman said:


> I'm gonna coverstain, that's what I've always used on the walls AFTER I've peeled it, but reasoning was so glue wouldn't break down paint. What I was asking was what precisely does the oil primer do if no glue is exposed?


Seals the surface so the water in the latex paint doesn't rewet the paste behind the wallpaper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Seals the surface so the water in the latex paint doesn't rewet the paste behind the wallpaper.


which is why painted wallpaper is so easy to strip :vs_mad:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> which is why painted wallpaper is so easy to strip :vs_mad:


Well hell, it's not like it's impossible, Bill. All ya gotta do is pull the crown mould, base, door and window casing.....snatch the drywall down and the damn paper will come right with it. It's not rocket science. :glasses:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've been wondering about this lately. Has anyone tried going over paper with Gardz? We run into a lot of paper hung over raw rock. We usually oil prime and skim in those cases and never had a problem. Would be really nice to use Gardz instead though. This particular job is about the last thing I use oil inside for anymore, would like to cut it out completely.



Yes sir, many times. I definitely wouldn't have recommended it if I hadn't seen it work well time and time again. For 20 yrs I oil primed in this situation. Not til 6 or 7 yrs ago did I try Gardz, and it's been a sweet love affair ever since.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Yes sir, many times. I definitely wouldn't have recommended it if I hadn't seen it work well time and time again. For 20 yrs I oil primed in this situation. Not til 6 or 7 yrs ago did I try Gardz, and it's been a sweet love affair ever since.



Ok. Gardz it is!!!!


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Can I tint gardz?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I just saw kdpaints earlier reply on guardz being tint able. Killer!!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Seals the surface so the water in the latex paint doesn't rewet the paste behind the wallpaper.


thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> I'm gonna coverstain, that's what I've always used on the walls AFTER I've peeled it, but reasoning was so glue wouldn't break down paint. What I was asking was what precisely does the oil primer do if no glue is exposed?


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Exactoman said:


> Hey guys, I've always been able to upsell my homeowners to remove wallpaper and have never had to paint over it, but this time there are zero creases, and the wallpaper is so tight I believe it will look great if painted over. My question is: Do I still need to oil prime before painting or will using a product like regal be sufficient?


Any water on the wall-"paper" will/might soften it out and "bubble" it up. Satin fast drying lacquer will seal the paper for future covering.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Gardz has let us down on 3 different jobs in the last month with damaged drywall bubbling after 1st coat. Some areas took 3 coats, was wondering if the makeup has changed??
Tried Romans & never had luck with that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scannell Painting said:


> Gardz has let us down on 3 different jobs in the last month with damaged drywall bubbling after 1st coat. Some areas took 3 coats, was wondering if the makeup has changed??
> Tried Romans & never had luck with that.


Although I feel Gardz is a poor (watered down) imitation of the original, Draw-tite, it does usually "firm up" damaged drywall. That said, if the facing is not tight, it can cause some bubbling.

I've always have removed any loose facing and loose gypsum before coating with a DRC (drywall repair coating)

I tried Roman's once, and only once. It was a free sample and I was not impressed.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

chrisn said:


>



Sorry, paste!


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

goga said:


> Any water on the wall-"paper" will/might soften it out and "bubble" it up. Satin fast drying lacquer will seal the paper for future covering.



I'm going to be putting flat on top though...so the satin lacquer would make for more coats huh? Is the lacquer tintable? What is product name?


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

Exactoman said:


> Guess you didn't read my other post about how bad sherwin sucks!


Sorry bud , but I have not read the other posts ,sorry . 
Im just sharing my opinion from doing this almost 30yrs .
Ive ran into this scenario many times before . Thats what I used ,as far as oil primer because of the dry time. Time is money for me .8 employees on payroll full time ,,,lol. 
You can use any primer as long as its oil. Because it will seal the surface better then latex. It will prevent the wallpaper from curling ,lifting or bubbling . 
Im not the biggest fan of all SW products either at all times ,but some of their products I love. 
Best of luck to you on the project hope it works out well .


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Exactoman said:


> I'm going to be putting flat on top though...so the satin lacquer would make for more coats huh? Is the lacquer tintable? What is product name?


Paint makes a thicker coat, lacquer just penetrates in and "not present" on the top of whatever paper is used, unless paper is glossy, pressed or so. No name or brand matters, as long as it is thin and fast drying (daft?), the flatter the better. But that just me, any thin flat oil base will do the same, but will be thicker on the top, which adds more weight to the glue under the paper covers.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Is adhesive an acceptable term?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

epretot said:


> Is adhesive an acceptable term?


 FUNNY!

The other day I heard a guy keep referring to his wife as "my girl"

Sure, it was "accurate" but just not right. 

And I wondered how his wife felt about being called that.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> Hey guys, I've always been able to upsell my homeowners to remove wallpaper and have never had to paint over it, but this time there are zero creases, and the wallpaper is so tight I believe it will look great if painted over. My question is: Do I still need to oil prime before painting or will using a product like regal be sufficient?


Did a job last year that all the paperhangers here lambasted me for. It was t an option for me. I used Coverstain.

I will say that the amount of work to bring the wall up to par was still substantial. If this is a fine finish project you will need to add extra time.


Btw, isn't there a board for lost paperhangers?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Tonya, I'm a paperhanger and I have never basted a lamb......
Hope your project turned out well!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

goga said:


> Any water on the wall-"paper" will/might soften it out and "bubble" it up. Satin fast drying lacquer will seal the paper for future covering.





goga said:


> Paint makes a thicker coat, lacquer just penetrates in and "not present" on the top of whatever paper is used, unless paper is glossy, pressed or so. No name or brand matters, as long as it is thin and fast drying (daft?), the flatter the better. But that just me, any thin flat oil base will do the same, but will be thicker on the top, which adds more weight to the glue under the paper covers.


I assume you're talking about a solvent born lacquer, maybe nitro-cellulose?
In that case you'd have to spray it and you'd have to protect any adjacent surfaces. Then if there was any film build, there would be a problem of adhesion (latex over lacquer). Unless you used a primer between the lacquer and the latex topcoat, which would make the lacquer a meaningless step in the whole process.

I just can't see using lacquer in this situation.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

It is totally fine if someone does not see something not to be working in some applications, I did it not ones and it totally did work and stayed for years. Just like I've said, that just me and my experience, which I did share. No point was made on how it has to be done, simply a different approach.

I use top coat paints for primer whenever I can, buying cheap any color/grade/glare/outside/inside returns and overs from the paint shops and it works a lot better than any primer out there. Spraying one coat after texture and I'm done, but I'm not saying this is the right way to do it, as it is just my thing, how I do it in order to save time/dough for me myself and them customers.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Scannell Painting said:


> Gardz has let us down on 3 different jobs in the last month with damaged drywall bubbling after 1st coat. Some areas took 3 coats, was wondering if the makeup has changed??
> Tried Romans & never had luck with that.


Draw Tite
Gardz
Kilz Klear
Roman Rx-35
SW Drywall Conditioner
XIM Repairz

From what I can tell, all these products are for the same applications.

I took a shot at them alphabetically.

Others can rank from best to worst.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gwarel said:


> Tonya, I'm a paperhanger and I have never basted a lamb......
> Hope your project turned out well!


boy, I have, many times


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I have never rolled oil primer over wallpaper...yet, but i cant wait to if i ever get that tissue wallpaper again. I will NEVER attempt to remove that super thin stuff ever again. Not only is it thin, but its bonded to the wall beyond belief. I have only had 2 nightmare jobs like this, but after the last one, just could never do that again. The fact that its sooo thin and so bonded, i think would eliminate or seriously limit any chances for air pockets. If there are, then the primer or paint should show them and they can be cut out.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Gardz dries clear. It's like glue. It's awesome for going over wallpaper before skimming. Yipee! 1 less thing to prime in oil!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

epretot said:


> No...just...no.
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> Just take it down. You can even bill for it.


Old wallpaper over lathe and plaster. Prime,skim, and move forward. You'll be there forever trying to get it off the walls.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> Old wallpaper over lathe and plaster. Prime,skim, and move forward. You'll be there forever trying to get it off the walls.


Oh Lil, you blaspheme so much, and I was just starting to like you  :whistling2:

I do agree that old paper adhered with wheat paste on lath and plaster is not the easiest stripping job, BUT it is the necessary method to prevent an even worse debacle down the road. 

There are a number of us here who have faced just about every possible stripping scenario any hack could have created and we will GLADLY explain the steps to make the most difficult job go as easily as possible.

And yes, there are a few times when painting over is the ONLY solution - one such situation is paper on raw sheet rock - no primer. paint, or wallpaper prep. 

So PLEASE allow us to open some new stripping methodology doors for you.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> There are a number of us here who have faced just about every possible stripping scenario any hack could have created and we will GLADLY explain the steps to make the most difficult job go as easily as possible.


I thought the wallpaper sub forum's reputation was the exact opposite.

Isn't it known as the Painters-Post-Papering-Questions-&-get-Ridiculed-by-Hangers sub forum?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

LOL! don't get me wrong--I've removed my fair share of paper. And if it's advantageous to do so, it gets done. If we're renovating 16 townhouse circa 1930 (or a number of other similar situations), those walls are staying in tact as much as possible. The prepasted stuff is a no brainer. How the heck do ya get that old crap off in a manner that is cost effective? The walls will need to be skimmed anyway. DOWN WITH PAPER FOREVER!!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> LOL! don't get me wrong--I've removed my fair share of paper. And if it's advantageous to do so, it gets done. If we're renovating 16 townhouse circa 1930 (or a number of other similar situations), those walls are staying in tact as much as possible. The prepasted stuff is a no brainer. How the heck do ya get that old crap off in a manner that is cost effective? The walls will need to be skimmed anyway. DOWN WITH PAPER FOREVER!!!


The "old crap" is almost always easier to remove than any pre pasted paper, ESPECIALLY over plaster walls. You just need to be better educated in removal basics. It's that simple.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> LOL! don't get me wrong--I've removed my fair share of paper. And if it's advantageous to do so, it gets done. If we're renovating 16 townhouse circa 1930 (or a number of other similar situations), those walls are staying in tact as much as possible. The prepasted stuff is a no brainer. How the heck do ya get that old crap off in a manner that is cost effective? The walls will need to be skimmed anyway. DOWN WITH PAPER FOREVER!!!


Cost effectiveness needs not be thought of in the immediate terms, but long range. Any wallpaper (except when permanently bonded to raw rock) *WILL* need to be stripped at some point. When the immediate "cost effective" procedure of painting over is followed, you set the scene for a very costly removal at some time in the future. 

In all trades there are always "cost effective" short cuts that are only fast lanes to future debacles. 

I am sure you would not simply apply paint to an exterior wall without washing, scraping, and sanding because it was "cost effective".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> I thought the wallpaper sub forum's reputation was the exact opposite.
> 
> Isn't it known as the Painters-Post-Papering-Questions-&-get-Ridiculed-by-Hangers sub forum?



My sarcasm meter has pegged :thumbup:


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

daArch said:


> Cost effectiveness needs not be thought of in the immediate terms, but long range. Any wallpaper (except when permanently bonded to raw rock) *WILL* need to be stripped at some point. When the immediate "cost effective" procedure of painting over is followed, you set the scene for a very costly removal at some time in the future.
> 
> In all trades there are always "cost effective" short cuts that are only fast lanes to future debacles.
> 
> I am sure you would not simply apply paint to an exterior wall without washing, scraping, and sanding because it was "cost effective".



I've been asked 3 or 4 times this year (usually senior citizens) to paint over wallpaper. I've Coverstained, skimmed joints, etc. with good success. Apparently the older crowd doesn't care about the long-term possibilities with the walls and most don't even ask the removal price. I'm not judging one way or the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

radio11 said:


> I've been asked 3 or 4 times this year (usually senior citizens) to paint over wallpaper. I've Coverstained, skimmed joints, etc. with good success. Apparently the older crowd doesn't care about the long-term possibilities with the walls and most don't even ask the removal price. I'm not judging one way or the other.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you DO realize that karma frowns heavily on those that do that. 

When you have the pleasure of owning a house that some old geezers had the wallpaper painted over in order to sell, you will understand from whence came your karmic retribution. :yes:


I don't think any of us would knowingly just paint over calcimine with regular ceiling paint because the home owner was only interested in a quick cover up.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

daArch said:


> you DO realize that karma frowns heavily on those that do that.
> 
> When you have the pleasure of owning a house that some old geezers had the wallpaper painted over in order to sell, you will understand from whence came your karmic retribution. :yes:
> 
> ...



Agreed. Fixed income, thrifty or whatever--many of my clients are repeat or word of mouth and I shoot them straight every time. The last was an older, widowed lady I've worked for several times. She said her husband labored for days removing/repairing a room of improperly installed wallpaper. The room I was to do was on unprimed rock also. She didn't even want a price. Coverstain and 2 coats Aura (Colonial Blue?)--it looks darn good. They built the house in the 70s. Not many homes down my way with calcimine, but point well taken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

radio11 said:


> I've been asked 3 or 4 times this year (usually senior citizens) to paint over wallpaper. I've Coverstained, skimmed joints, etc. with good success. Apparently the older crowd doesn't care about the long-term possibilities with the walls and most don't even ask the removal price. I'm not judging one way or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Oh Lil, you blaspheme so much, and I was just starting to like you  :whistling2:
> 
> I do agree that old paper adhered with wheat paste on lath and plaster is not the easiest stripping job, BUT it is the necessary method to prevent an even worse debacle down the road.
> 
> ...


That's my "out"!:thumbup: Karma restored. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

lilpaintchic said:


> LOL! don't get me wrong--I've removed my fair share of paper. And if it's advantageous to do so, it gets done. If we're renovating 16 townhouse circa 1930 (or a number of other similar situations), those walls are staying in tact as much as possible. The prepasted stuff is a no brainer. How the heck do ya get that old crap off in a manner that is cost effective? The walls will need to be skimmed anyway. DOWN WITH PAPER FOREVER!!!


Tell em again they didn't hear you! I really enjoy your posts btw. I find it extremely interesting to see a female that actually is very knowledgeable. In fact I think guys are intimidated by how educated you actually are. Ya I said it don't care who gets offended either.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Seth The Painter said:


> radio11 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been asked 3 or 4 times this year (usually senior citizens) to paint over wallpaper. I've Coverstained, skimmed joints, etc. with good success. Apparently the older crowd doesn't care about the long-term possibilities with the walls and most don't even ask the removal price. I'm not judging one way or the other.
> ...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> radio11 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been asked 3 or 4 times this year (usually senior citizens) to paint over wallpaper. I've Coverstained, skimmed joints, etc. with good success. Apparently the older crowd doesn't care about the long-term possibilities with the walls and most don't even ask the removal price. I'm not judging one way or the other.
> ...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> Tell em again they didn't hear you! I really enjoy your posts btw. I find it extremely interesting to see a female that actually is very knowledgeable. In fact I think guys are intimidated by how educated you actually are. Ya I said it don't care who gets offended either.


Ty, Seth. And lol! I sure dont know everything there is to know (none of us really do, there's too many variables) but its definitely not my first day, either. I appreciate the tip of the hat. 
I see the complaints abot skimming but I haven't seen the solution! Imo a ho would much rather skim walls and put the $in to kit and bath remodel. And paper guys, yw for the job security. I HATE PAPER! pre pasted comes off easy, strip the top layer, soak it with a garden sprayer let it sit, wet it again and get the cheapest guy ya got to go scrape it off and clean it up! LOL


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> Ty, Seth. And lol! I sure dont know everything there is to know (none of us really do, there's too many variables) but its definitely not my first day, either. I appreciate the tip of the hat.
> I see the complaints abot skimming but I haven't seen the solution! Imo a ho would much rather skim walls and put the $in to kit and bath remodel. And paper guys, yw for the job security. I HATE PAPER! pre pasted comes off easy, strip the top layer, soak it with a garden sprayer let it sit, wet it again and get the cheapest guy ya got to go scrape it off and clean it up! LOL


You guys and gals that "hate wallpaper" are missing out on another decorative income source. It is coming back gangbusters because the mistakes of the 80's when the industry shot itself in the foot with the "it's so easy you can do it yourself" are finally being remediated and with proper prep, future decorative changes can now be accomplished much more expediently. Yes, wallpaper is for the higher end customer, but that's a good thing.

There is a learning curve to installing and removing correctly, but I don't know many painting contractors that were afraid of learning to do their jobs right and making that part of their sales pitch. 

Don't be a hater and shut yourself out of another service you can offer your customer base. :thumbup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm working in a really nice house right now. Built in the 70's with most of the original fixtures. There is lots of stained woodwork and the craftsmanship is impeccable. Extremely tight joints, hand nailing with every nail set and filled with perfectly matched putty. Basically everything in the house is really high end, just outdated. Even the popcorn ceilings (which we are removing) are done really well and come down easily. 

The dining room still had the original vinyl paper. I went to start stripping it the other day and the first piece pulled the face paper off the drywall completely.

Blew my mind. Here we are in this really pimped out old house where all the details are done to a T, yet there is paper over raw Sheetrock!! I see it all the time. Literally half of our stripping jobs are over raw rock. Wasn't expecting it here though. 

I tried Gardz as a pre-skim primer over it and it worked great. Have always used oil for that in the past and have been a little nervous to try Gardz. Glad I did though, one less thing to need oil for.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

lilpaintchic said:


> Seth The Painter said:
> 
> 
> > Latex will blister. He was going over paper I think...could've tinted the cs p3 or?? To go under the blue though...maybe he did, who knows?
> ...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

daArch said:


> You guys and gals that "hate wallpaper" are missing out on another decorative income source. It is coming back gangbusters because the mistakes of the 80's when the industry shot itself in the foot with the "it's so easy you can do it yourself" are finally being remediated and with proper prep, future decorative changes can now be accomplished much more expediently. Yes, wallpaper is for the higher end customer, but that's a good thing.
> 
> There is a learning curve to installing and removing correctly, but I don't know many painting contractors that were afraid of learning to do their jobs right and making that part of their sales pitch.
> 
> Don't be a hater and shut yourself out of another service you can offer your customer base. :thumbup:


Faux that! Lolol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> Faux that! Lolol


As with all decorative applications, faux has run its course in this neck of the woods. 

I've asked customers why they want to change the faux to wallpaper and they mention things like wallpaper has more design choices, design elements more diverse, more texture, faux is passé, impossible to repair if faux person moved away or out of business, and others. 

And I just don't feel like arguing with them :whistling2:

But it is interesting to note how much less faux I am seeing here in the Boston area. I think many decorative trends start in the east and travel west.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

daArch said:


> As with all decorative applications, faux has run its course in this neck of the woods.
> 
> I've asked customers why they want to change the faux to wallpaper and they mention things like wallpaper has more design choices, design elements more diverse, more texture, faux is passé, impossible to repair if faux person moved away or out of business, and others.
> 
> ...


Faux is alive and well in my market.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Faux is dead in boston?? Interesting.

Good luck finding venetian plaster in wallpaper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> Faux is alive and well in my market.


It's alive and well in many markets still. I am sure. I'm just forecasting a trend from what I see.

Where are you located?

I have noticed that decorative trends start in urban areas with lots of high-end professionals that are exposed to global decorative influences. Another seemingly piece of the puzzle are areas saturated with institutes of higher learning. 

Most trends seem to radiate from NYC. 

But that's just my observation. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> Faux is dead in boston?? Interesting.
> 
> Good luck finding venetian plaster in wallpaper.


A) Not dead, but definitely un-trending.

B) Venetian plaster I would not categorize as "faux"

C) Wallpaper doesn't often try to replicate faux - although there were some patterns that did in the 80's and 90's. Wallpaper allows for patterns and designs that are far different than faux. It's a completely different decorative design choice than faux.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> You guys and gals that "hate wallpaper" are missing out on another decorative income source. It is coming back gangbusters because the mistakes of the 80's when the industry shot itself in the foot with the "it's so easy you can do it yourself" are finally being remediated and with proper prep, future decorative changes can now be accomplished much more expediently. Yes, wallpaper is for the higher end customer, but that's a good thing.
> 
> There is a learning curve to installing and removing correctly, but I don't know many painting contractors that were afraid of learning to do their jobs right and making that part of their sales pitch.
> 
> Don't be a hater and shut yourself out of another service you can offer your customer base. :thumbup:


Bill you need to come out of retirement for a small job for us. One wall, to me looks like a very hard job, it's an intricate painting made into wallpaper. I don't know any one else I would ask. this house when completed will be in all sorts of home magazines, Better homes, House and Garden and a few others.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Bill you need to come out of retirement for a small job for us. One wall, to me looks like a very hard job, it's an intricate painting made into wallpaper. I don't know any one else I would ask. this house when completed will be in all sorts of home magazines, Better homes, House and Garden and a few others.


thank you, but no. My back is still nagging and I have sworn not to deal with 128 anymore.

There are many HIGHLY qualified hangers on the North Shore that are capable. Search the NGPP.org "find an installer" and look at Sarah, Lynne, Normand, John G, Barry, and Mark. All exceptionally talented.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Bill you need to come out of retirement for a small job for us. One wall, to me looks like a very hard job, it's an intricate painting made into wallpaper. I don't know any one else I would ask. this house when completed will be in all sorts of home magazines, Better homes, House and Garden and a few others.


Mark White (978) 922-***x


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

daArch said:


> It's alive and well in many markets still. I am sure. I'm just forecasting a trend from what I see.
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> ...


I'm in the hamptons so I would agree with what your saying. Part of selling it is simply ment I Ning that this is what your friend had me do. Once I day that they could care less about the cost they just want it done.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Mark White (978) 922-***x


I'm not sure advertising a number here of another is the best policy. We've all suffered by having our *own* numbers here.

He should be listed where he has chosen to be, as are the others


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm not sure advertising a number here of another is the best policy. We've all suffered by having our *own* numbers here.
> 
> He should be listed where he has chosen to be, as are the others


So you go ahead and quote him so it shows up two times? Lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> So you go ahead and quote him so it shows up two times? Lol



ooops

thanks for correcting it/


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm not sure advertising a number here of another is the best policy. We've all suffered by having our *own* numbers here.
> 
> He should be listed where he has chosen to be, as are the others


Right, I really did not think about it, but it was readily available with a google search


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Right, I really did not think about it, but it was readily available with a google search


I know, but with the history here . . . . . 

and if certain people post a number of a friend. . . . . 


It's sad that we must be cautious when we try to advertise the expertise of friends. That's why I gave only the first names of the folks that could help Dave. ANYONE can find those names and contact info with the "Find a paperhanger" feature, but they opted in to being listed there. 

It's a mighty fine line. And damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Paint medics said:


> I would def.prime it with oil . If the finish color is light ,you can match it exactly with oil primer .Here is your 2 coats (1oil,1 latex)
> SW has a quick dry oil primer .You can paint over it within the hour.


Do not use sw quick dry primer! Worst primer ever (it's like pancake batter) and I'm vp of the sw fan. Lol!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Do not use sw quick dry primer! Worst primer ever (it's like pancake batter) and I'm vp of the sw fan. Lol!


Should said "fan club"-whoops.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

If I absolutely must go over wall paper (Not the plastic kind!) I prime, skim and prime again. Otherwise the seams will show. 

It's still a lot less time than stripping wall paper that was applied with the old style paste. I also HATE!!! stripping wall paper, I hate painting cupboard interiors and I hate painting closet interiors. (My first 5 years I got to paint only closets and was let out only to sand ceilings. My boss was an old European guy that figured closets were a safe place to train me.)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> If I absolutely must go over wall paper (Not the plastic kind!) I prime, skim and prime again. Otherwise the seams will show.
> 
> It's still a lot less time than stripping wall paper that was applied with the old style paste. I also HATE!!! stripping wall paper, I hate painting cupboard interiors and I hate painting closet interiors. (My first 5 years I got to paint only closets and was let out only to sand ceilings. My boss was an old European guy that figured closets were a safe place to train me.)


:blinklease explain


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> :blinklease explain


 As opposed to "dry strippable" or "pre-pasted" You know, the days when they spread the paper on a long table and painted the paste on with a big brush.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jennifertemple said:


> As opposed to "dry strippable" or "pre-pasted" You know, the days when they spread the paper on a long table and painted the paste on with a big brush.


Kinda like what all the *professionals* still do ????

Well, for some pastes we use rollers. But still, lay the paper on a pasting table, trim selvedge if necessary, and apply and even coat of paste. Some pastes do need a nice old paste brush


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> :blinklease explain





jennifertemple said:


> As opposed to "dry strippable" or "pre-pasted" You know, the days when they spread the paper on a long table and painted the paste on with a big brush.





daArch said:


> Kinda like what all the professionals still do ????


Shoulda warned ya about these old paperhangers around here, they're a crusty old bunch. :yes:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> Kinda like what all the professionals still do ????


I would expect so but I ain't seen it since I did a paper hanging 32 years ago. Did I mention I do not care for paper hanging. :whistling2: Fussy, ain't I! Well hung paper is real work to remove!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jennifertemple said:


> I would expect so but I ain't seen it since I did a paper hanging 32 years ago. Did I mention I do not care for paper hanging. :whistling2: Fussy, ain't I! Well hung paper is real work to remove!


I beg to differ. 

Paper hung right is NOT difficult to strip. 

Have you contemplated this may not be your best career choice ????

:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Shoulda warned ya about these old paperhangers around here, they're a crusty old bunch. :yes:





jennifertemple said:


> I would expect so but I ain't seen it since I did a paper hanging 32 years ago. Did I mention I do not care for paper hanging. :whistling2: Fussy, ain't I! Well hung paper is real work to remove!





daArch said:


> Kinda like what all the *professionals* still do ????
> 
> Well, for some pastes we use rollers. But still, lay the paper on a pasting table, trim selvedge if necessary, and apply and even coat of paste. Some pastes do need a nice old paste brush


Forewarned is foretold. :yes:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Paper hung right is NOT difficult to strip.
> 
> ...


I thought I was clear, Paper hanging or stripping *IS NOT* my career choice! If it has anything to do with wall paper I run. (After I offer a painted on design first.) I am a PAINTER, a danged good one, I leave paper to guys that enjoy it the way I enjoy paint and plaster.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jennifertemple said:


> I thought I was clear, Paper hanging or stripping *IS NOT* my career choice! If it has anything to do with wall paper I run. (After I offer a painted on design first.) I am a PAINTER, a danged good one, I leave paper to guys that enjoy it the way I enjoy paint and plaster.


Oh I understand you do not paper. I was referring to the profession of painting which includes painting cupboard interiors , painting closet interiors and preparing the walls correctly (stripping wallpaper).

It just seemed that you have a lot of aversions to many of the usual tasks involved in the profession. Just wondering if there was something else you'd prefer doing.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

daArch: I have been painting a long time now. I do both jobs beautifully but that does not make them my preferred area of work. On the other hand, I love doing the facings. I see shelving and cupboard interiors as the price I pay to do the rest. I will also, happily strip a cast iron radiator and love every inch of it. 

I am thinking you are one of those rare souls that do not have any preferences on any aspect of the work.
http://www.painttalk.com/members/daarch-1284/


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> I would expect so but I ain't seen it since I did a paper hanging 32 years ago. Did I mention I do not care for paper hanging. :whistling2: Fussy, ain't I! Well hung paper is real work to remove![/QUOTE]
> 
> completely and utterly WRONG
> 
> or is that udderly?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jennifertemple said:


> daArch: I have been painting a long time now. I do both jobs beautifully but that does not make them my preferred area of work. On the other hand, I love doing the facings. I see shelving and cupboard interiors as the price I pay to do the rest. I will also, happily strip a cast iron radiator and love every inch of it.
> 
> I am thinking you are one of those rare souls that do not have any preferences on any aspect of the work.
> http://www.painttalk.com/members/daarch-1284/


au contraire mon ami,

I grew to not appreciate most aspects of PAINTING, that's why I turned to paperhanging only. Perhaps the biggest motivating factor were the fumes, my body was reacting poorly to the daily inundation.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I was under the impression that "paper hanging" skills were as important to a painter's tool kit as knowing how to tape and texture, or tinting paints. I'm actually surprised two women members find it unpleasant. 

Wall covering has always been one of my favorite painting extracurricular activities next to drywall installation. Unfortunately, my current duties haven't allowed time for either.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> au contraire mon ami,
> 
> I grew to not appreciate most aspects of PAINTING, that's why I turned to paperhanging only. Perhaps the biggest motivating factor were the fumes, my body was reacting poorly to the daily inundation.





CApainter said:


> I was under the impression that "paper hanging" skills were as important to a painter's tool kit as knowing how to tape and texture, or tinting paints. I'm actually surprised two women members find it unpleasant.
> 
> Wall covering has always been one of my favorite painting extracurricular activities next to drywall installation. Unfortunately, my current duties haven't allowed time for either.


Do you two enjoy papering ceilings? (I don't.)

Are you two most commonly papering solo or with helper(s)?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Do you two enjoy papering ceilings? (I don't.)
> 
> Are you two most commonly papering solo or with helper(s)?


I am not of the decorative school who feels wallpaper on ceilings is appropriate. I like to take my cue from the name of the product - *WALL*paper, not CEILINGpaper. And my body doesn't like to do it solo. 

Now the ceilings I have done with others are just as enjoyable as any other paper installation. It takes preparation, planning, thought, and layout. They are prolly more challenges than most walls because of the length, but with two, those challenges are met - it takes communication and working as a team.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I am not a mechanic, a school teacher, an air plane pilot, a doctor or a wall paper hanger. My favorite wallpaper is crumpled up in a garbage bag on its way to the dump.especially my favorite if somebody else (a laborer)put it there. I can respect the trade. Those are skills I do not have or ever desire to have. If I need wallpaper installed, I call a paper hanger. (Just think job security guys)When I need my car worked on, I call a mechanic. There are some trade overlaps but details are best left to the professionals in any given trade. Lolol


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> I am not a mechanic, a school teacher, an air plane pilot, a doctor or a wall paper hanger. My favorite wallpaper is crumpled up in a garbage bag on its way to the dump.especially my favorite if somebody else (a laborer)put it there. I can respect the trade. Those are skills I do not have or ever desire to have. If I need wallpaper installed, I call a paper hanger. (Just think job security guys)When I need my car worked on, I call a mechanic. There are some trade overlaps but details are best left to the professionals in any given trade. Lolol


:thumbup: Booksellers sell all kinds of books BUT they have specialty expertise in a select few, painters, the original "Jack of all trades", sell all kinds of skills but will not be expert in them all. I can remove and replace the plumbing in bath rooms and kitchens, change light fixtures, I do exceptional plaster work right down to the keys (That I will warranty for the life of the wall), I design my own Faux Finishes, I create Faux windows, I can refinish wood while preserving the aged patina, I will Prep and PAINT anything paintable, I do a through clean up INCLUDING what other painters left when working without a drop sheet, I do color and design consulting. I do not like paper, I do not do it well. I do not need or want to do paper and I have not had to for some many years. If some paper does need to be stripped, I give that work to someone else. I did paper when I was hungry and not getting enough work, not any more.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ladies,

I can appreciate you and anyone else not wanting to hang paper, and applaud you for hiring an experienced professional when a HO wants it.

BUT, my back does bristle when I hear people are priming and painting OVER existing wallpaper. Yes, I know that wallpaper over raw rock is an exception as is the very rare case when a whole room has been GLUED (yes *GLUED*) with VOV. But for all other instances, wallpaper needs to be stripped. 

There are many here who have decades experience of stripping and will give you the benefit of our tips, tricks, tools, and techniques to make it happen as economically expedient as possible. 

PLEASE, I beg you by all that is sacred, do NOT just prime and paint over wallpaper unless it is one of those exceptions. PLEASE inform the HO that someday the paper will absolutely need to be stripped and by priming and painting now, that job will be at a minimum three times more laborious and expensive.

OH, one other exception, if there is a fire planned for the house within the next three years. :whistling2:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, I won't just prime and paint it. If it is not advantageous to remove it I will prime it, skim it then prime it and paint it. ;p fyi: I've got an old bathroom to do in 2 weeks. The wallpaper is being stripped off. Work a few hundred remodels. You'll understand in no time!


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I can appreciate you and anyone else not wanting to hang paper, and applaud you for hiring an experienced professional when a HO wants it.
> 
> ...


If the above is true, I think the Wall Covering sub forum is in need of a master thread on removal. That way one could simply provide a link every time this topic comes up.

The Business/Marketing sub forum has over 10 stickies. The Wall Covering sub forum has 0.

Here, let me start the tutorial by instructing:

1. Sand with 40/60 grit.
2. Spray with water and wait.
3. Pull on a seam.
4. Scrape with a blade.
5. If water isn't doing enough, substitute Safe and Simple because DIF wreaks.
6. Never use the Paper Tiger.

Now that I've offended your expert sensibilities with such a boneheaded list, why don't you correct and expand? The only feather greater than 30,000 posts IMO is to also be author of a legendary sticky.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I can appreciate you and anyone else not wanting to hang paper, and applaud you for hiring an experienced professional when a HO wants it.
> 
> ...


That is EXCELLENT information!! I knew the wall paper had to come off, now I know what to check on to know if the help is proceeding correctly! What you may not know is how many times preceding painters have primed, skim coated and painted again. I had a job last year where I was taking off "plates" of muded-primed-painted-paper. It was an awful job and every wall in a 24' X 14' X 10' room was the same story. Then, I found large sections of one wall had to be torn out and rebuilt because under the paper the wall was crumbling. The HO opted to avoid that on an other 3 rooms and called it quits after the living room. (No doubt the only room that was done correctly.) HOs will often give such jobs to the guys who promises to make it look good a a third of the cost.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm lousy at staining cabinets or other natural wood surfaces. And I would prefer an expert, or at least someone with interest, pursue it. But I certainly don't hate staining as some members here despise wallcovering. It's all part of the trade. And if you want to be a real well rounded perofessional, you'll embrace all aspects off the trade, even if it's something you aren't proficient at.

Dismissing any part of the trade because one despises it, is an insult to others who make a living at it.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Dismissing any part of the trade because one despises it, is an insult to others who make a living at it.


That seems a little silly to me. Why would you be insulted because there is something I prefer to not do. It is more, in fact, to your credit. The truth is, paper hanging is, in deed, a separate trade, at least in Europe. Would you also feel insulted if I did not like putting in new baseboards. (I actually don't mind wood work or minor plumbing but it is not part of the painter's trade.)
Are we all, really, supposed to have identical skill sets? What one of us does not do, an other will get the job to do. Where is the insult in that? :icon_confused:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Personally, I work for a construction company. There's a much bigger picture to look at sometimes. If someone finds that insulting, tough doodoo. That's not the intent. I respect all trades and those who work in them. We all have families to feed. You feed yours, I'll feed mine. It's simple. It's a business decision and has absolutely nothing to do with feelings.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I paint paint said:


> If the above is true, I think the Wall Covering sub forum is in need of a master thread on removal. That way one could simply provide a link every time this topic comes up.
> 
> The Business/Marketing sub forum has over 10 stickies. The Wall Covering sub forum has 0.
> 
> ...


http://www.wallpaperinstaller.com/wallpaper_stripping.html

please ignore the repeated term of glue


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> That seems a little silly to me. Why would you be insulted because there is something I prefer to not do. It is more, in fact, to your credit. The truth is, paper hanging is, in deed, a separate trade, at least in Europe. Would you also feel insulted if I did not like putting in new baseboards. (I actually don't mind wood work or minor plumbing but it is not part of the painter's trade.)
> Are we all, really, supposed to have identical skill sets? What one of us does not do, an other will get the job to do. Where is the insult in that? :icon_confused:


I thought one of you used the word "hate" or something. Maybe I read it differently. Paper, taping, staining, and painting are all very much integrated in the painting trade. And, apprenticeship courses cover all of them, as I recall.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> Personally, I work for a construction company. There's a much bigger picture to look at sometimes. If someone finds that insulting, tough doodoo. That's not the intent. I respect all trades and those who work in them. We all have families to feed. You feed yours, I'll feed mine. It's simple. It's a business decision and has absolutely nothing to do with feelings.


I was just pointing out how wallcovering always seems to be an easy target for dismissal among those who don't necessarily know how to install or remove it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Could you guys please elaborate on why it's such a bad thing to skim and paint over paper? 

Obviously it makes sense to remove it when feasible, but if the stripping is difficult and skim and paint is less labor intensive, what other factors should be considered?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Could you guys please elaborate on why it's such a bad thing to skim and paint over paper?
> 
> Obviously it makes sense to remove it when feasible, but if the stripping is difficult and skim and paint is less labor intensive, what other factors should be considered?


I think I may have mentioned it before once or twice :whistling2:

1) At some point wall paper MUST be removed. By painting over it once, the "time saving" labor of doing so has at least tripled the future labor and expense of stripping. More layers of prime/patch/paint creates a geometric increase in labor and expense.

2) Wallpaper paste is NOT permanent. So when one does prime, patch, paint over paper, in too short a time for the labor involved, large areas of paste will lose their adhesion and those areas will bubble and billow in the breeze. The added weight of the prime/patch/paint only hastens the paste losing its grip.

3) In the time it takes one to remove all loose areas of paper, sand seams, seal, patch & sand those removed areas, and then prime/seal those patched areas in preparation of having an acceptable surface to paint, an experienced and knowledgeable stripper could have stripped the paper and washed the residual paste. 

I see no advantage to painting over paper and only two exceptions that make it necessary.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I was kinda ignoring this thread, having already put my two cents in. But when i saw how long has been kept going I decided to take a look and see if there had been any interesting developments.

Well that's two minutes of my life wasted.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Could you guys please elaborate on why it's such a bad thing to skim and paint over paper?
> 
> Obviously it makes sense to remove it when feasible, but if the stripping is difficult and skim and paint is less labor intensive, what other factors should be considered?


It's simply not a best practice to paint over wall covering because the  adhesive becomes the weak link in a coating system. 

Is painting over wallcovering often practiced? Yes. Can a primed, skimed, and coated wallcovering surface hold up without failure? Yes. But again, it is not a best practice, and should not be encouraged as a time saving alternative to complete removal.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

And not to ignore the 300 pound gorilla on the ceiling, there ARE "paintable" wallcoverings, most notably embossed Anaglypta. 

I will admit it looks GORGEOUS when done well. But that is usually hung with the strongest wallpaper adhesive available. And I pray that sometime in future eternity I will not be called upon by the Being on High to strip any of it. 

But the preparation and installation of that product is not a pre-pasted DIY paper hung on ill-prepared walls with a glass of wine in the other hand.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Think about all of the adhesives you have ever seen in your life. Are there any of them that don't eventually get to the point where they fail? Now, think of how relatively inexpensive wallpaper paste is compared to say a two part automotive epoxy. Now you know that those epoxies will eventually get brittle and start to crack away from what they are gluing right? 

Now take in to account all of the "pre-pasted" wallpapers that have been applied in the last 40+ years. Do you really think they are going to hold for another 10 years after you apply a coating that shrinks as it cures and adds weight to the wallpaper? Painting and/or priming wallpaper is a stopgap, short term decorative change. Eventually it will create problems on it's own or when someone is trying to remove it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> And not to ignore the 300 pound gorilla on the ceiling, there ARE "paintable" wallcoverings, most notably embossed Anaglypta.
> 
> I will admit it looks GORGEOUS when done well. But that is usually hung with the strongest wallpaper adhesive available. And I pray that sometime in future eternity I will not be called upon by the Being on High to strip any of it.
> 
> But the preparation and installation of that product is not a pre-pasted DIY paper hung on ill-prepared walls with a glass of wine in the other hand.


I forgot about those. I've actually hung some of the embossed paper as a wainscotting in a San Francisco Victorian. Really interesting stuff. It was pure white and felt like thick soft paper.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I forgot about those. I've actually hung some of the embossed paper as a wainscotting in a San Francisco Victorian. Really interesting stuff. It was pure white and felt like thick soft paper.



Yeah, I've hung some of the cheaper varieties of paintable paper. Similar to what you describe, but from a box store. I thought it was pretty cool too, looked kinda like a knock down, or heavy orange peel texture but more uniform.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, I've hung some of the cheaper varieties of paintable paper. Similar to what you describe, but from a box store. I thought it was pretty cool too, looked kinda like a knock down, or heavy orange peel texture but more uniform.


 The one I hung was very ornate, and resembled many of the original wainscotting used in homes in the City.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> The one I hung was very ornate, and resembled many of the original wainscotting used in homes in the City.


Many of the Anaglypta look like stamped tin. 

My office and liv ceilings are too small to handle the large scale of the Anaglypta, so I bought the Big Box version. Pre-pasted embossed vinyl , pure crap. But the scale of the squares were right and if hung carefully does look good.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Many of the Anaglypta look like stamped tin.
> 
> My office and liv ceilings are too small to handle the large scale of the Anaglypta, so I bought the Big Box version. Pre-pasted embossed vinyl , pure crap. But the scale of the squares were right and if hung carefully does look good.


Did you know that Anaglypta and Lincrusta were both spinoffs from the company that developed linoleum?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Did you know that Anaglypta and Lincrusta were both spinoffs from the company that developed linoleum?


I knew Lincrusta is a linoleum type product, I did not know that Anaglypta, an embossed paper, was of the same family.


----------

